# Android APP für Kalenderabgleich mit Lightning



## Laubie (19. Jan. 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Ich habe mir endlich mal ein schickes Android-Phone gegönnt.
Jetzt versuche ich gerade krampfhaft, meinen Lightning-Kalender darauf zu übertragen.
Die komische HTC-Software syncronisiert leider nur mit Outlook.
Meinen Kalender habe ich aber in Thunderbirds Lightning.
Da ich mehrere Betriebssysteme und Rechner nutze, lagere ich meinen Kalender auf einen WebDav-Ordner aus. 
Ich suche also ein Tool, mit dem ich meinen Kalender entweder Direkt vom PC zum HTC transferieren kann (OS ist dabei egal... win7 oder ubuntu) oder eben ein APP, welches den WebDav abruft und die ics-Datei mit dem Kalender syncronisiert.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Moestchen (19. Jan. 2011)

Ich synchronisiere meine Termine, Kontakte und Aufgaben mit google 
per gsyncit und auf meinem Android mit jorte. Läuft einwandfrei und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Laubie (20. Jan. 2011)

ok... das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen :
ich wollte eigentlich ohne Google auskommen.
Am liebsten mit dem neuen webdav-ordner


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2011)

Ich verwende für meine Termine und Kontakte als webbasierte Applikation Tine 2.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit:

http://www.tine20.org/

Soweit ich weiß, hat Tine2.0 einen eingebauten ActiveSync connector, und darüber müsste es möglich sein, auch Thunderbird sowie Android Telephone anzubinden.

http://www.pocketpc.ch/touch-hd-communication/45964-howto-activesync-thunderbird-lightning.html

Du verwendest also Tine 2.0 als Schnittstelle zwischen Thunderbird und Deinem Android Telehon. Tine 2.0 ist eine ganz normale in PHp geschrieben App, Du kannst es also in einen beliebigen mit ispconfig erstellten webspace installieren und Du erhältst noch eine ganz nette Web Ansicht Deiner Termine und Kontakte dazu.


----------



## Laubie (20. Jan. 2011)

cool! Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren !


----------



## Laubie (20. Jan. 2011)

puh... gar nicht so einfach 
aber ich frickel noch n bissi, bis die nächsten Fragen kommen


----------



## Laubie (21. Jan. 2011)

Ich glaub, ich bin zu doof für tine...

ich habe ein neues Web erstellt: tine.domain.de
Als fast-cgi+suexec. Habe die gps-magic-quote ausgeschaltet und die activsync-geschichte in die Apache-Direktiven eingetragen.

Soweit klappts auch, ich kann mich auf tine.domain.de anmelden.
Wenn ich tine.domain.de/Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync aufrufe, fragt er auch nach dem Login und zeigt danch das "it works" von tine an.

Jetzt würde ich mal sagen, dass soweit alles läuft 

Aber wie gehts jetzt weiter?

Hat wer ein gutes HowTo oder ein paar Tipps für mich?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2011)

Hast Du denn in Tine20 Activesync für den Account eingeschaltet?

http://www.jetzt-ansehen.de/tutorials/tine20-activesync-installation.htm


----------



## Laubie (23. Jan. 2011)

Hi Till,

ja, habe ich. Genau bis da hin komme ich...
nur dann komme ich nicht weiter.
Thunderbird gibt gar keine Fehlermeldung, Mit Outlook sagt er immer, dass er keine Verbindung herstellen kann.
Beim Handy läuft die Anmeldung komplett durch, bis ich alles eingegben habe.
Wenn er dann das Konto erstellen will, bricht er ab, dass das  Konto nicht erstellt werden kann...

Bin etwas ratlos 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2011)

Frag doch mal im Tine Forum nach. Die können Dir da bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## Laubie (24. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Frag doch mal im Tine Forum nach. Die können Dir da bestimmt weiter helfen.


Hi Till,
jou... werde ich die Tage mal machen.
Danke
Laubie


----------

